# Of Mice & Little Green Men...



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

After 8 or 9 months of a never-ending shop remodel everything pretty much has its place. But, if 
anybody has the inkling, I'm seeking feedback on whether you think this will help with organization. All the commonly used tools are in one spot. Not necessarily the concoction/mix I'd have but you get a general idea. (I use one of those little saws or files maybe 3 times a year)

And please, no, "just keep your shop cleaner" from those who are lucky enough to have no problem with LGM.
Patrick Sullivan Build Video


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Andy, I think it will help you. I have a tool wall for all my most used tools. A drill rack has also been a big improvement. Trick is to put stuff back when done. You can see my shop on my home page


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

lol, good idea, only issue is one has to have the decipline to return all tools to rightful place, i struggle with that task, but i like the idea and do have the appropriate locations, but dang it, .............i seem to never return it from where it came from. ugh
rj in az


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I find that as I make hangers and holders for my tool wall, I am better at putting them back after using rather than just laying them down on the bench. I also like the idea of a portable rack that I can take to whatever I am doing at the moment. I would probably break it into smaller groups of similar items. For example you don't use that pull saw when drilling. In particular, I would group the drill bits separately or maybe even over by the drill press and I would put marking and measuring tools in another group. At a minimum, you can take just the subset you need for what you are doing at the moment to the bench or drill press. There are a few cross over items, like an awl for example that might be needed for both marking and drilling, but you would group it with items with which you most commonly use it.

The one problem I would have with this particular design is that it takes up bench space which is usually at a premium so having smaller more focused organizers might allow you to put a french cleat on the back so it can hang on the wall but also be taken to other parts of the shop so that you aren't going back and forth to the tool wall for each tool. Having it nearby means you are more likely to put things back in its place after using it too.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I still would have to find all my tools………


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

It might be helpful to you but in my experience, perfect organization doesn't happen until the tools and the tool slots are marked or labeled somehow. It can be done by color-coding, writing or outlines or any other way that makes it obvious which tool belongs to an empty spot.

Without the markings, people tend to forget to put tools back or start putting them into the wrong slots. That eventually breaks down the organization and the mess returns.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd say what ever works for you to find them when you want them is a good thing. After arranging them like that and using them for a while, you'll get used to the place where they go. If you return them to their place after using them, it will make working in the shop more enjoyable by not having to search for something.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## sunnybob (Oct 12, 2021)

I use a mechanics steel chest of drawers, on rollers.
Each drawer has a group of tools, chisels, drill bits, screwdrivers, etc. Its very simple to put tools back loosely into a drawer, rather than fiddling with custom shaped holes four or five deep.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm with Sunnybob ^^^, After many years with the tools on the wall, I ran out of wall space in my 2 car garage shop and found a good deal on a" 46 wide tall tool chest which allowed me to get all of the smaller stuff off of the wall and into drawers. Laid on their sides even my hand planes fit into a drawer. The bigger deeper drawers allowed me to put nail, heat, glue guns and a variety of other smaller hand tools in drawers getting rid of the storage boxes. The freed up wall space gave me the space to better arrange all of my clamps, and tools that were too large for drawers. I know there are many schools of thought, but I really wish I had gone for a big tool chest a long time ago.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Mice and little green men reminds me of Tom and Jerry going to Mars.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I say it can't make you less organized/clean ;-) I think if it were me, I'd be inclined to make 2 or 3 smaller ones rather than one large one though. Like one for layout tools, one for drilling tools and a third for screwdrivers. That way it would take up less bench space depending on what I was doing at a particular moment. But, if you have some bench space to give up to it, one big one would work too.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

As long as everything has a home the only thing stopping you is not putting things back. I had that problem for years until I finally organized and everything had a home. Then even when I was messy and lazy I could pick up the shop pretty quick because everything had a spot. Wasn't always the case.

That particular one you showed is giant and way to large. I would divide it into smaller sections, I actually would just make boxes or drawers in a bigger box that I could take with me.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I'm thinking like others that it is too big as it stands in the example. First off, a lot of that stuff I rarely use and when I do I know where to find it and will make an effort to put it away.

I'm also transitioning my Craftsman 10 drawer? from years ago that was full of automotive tools, which I now pay people to do. Like O think I said, it took me almost 9 months to reorganize. I have room, I just need to find a good place for everything. The tips I picked up from Adam Savage are to put new odds and ends wherever you first thought to put them and from Jimmy Diresta to have first order of availability which means you don't put stuff where you have to move stuff to use it. Someone else somewhere suggested that if in the middle of a project, at night, put away anything you won't need the next day, which makes sense.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Looks like it should help you keep your tools where you want them.
I can tell you that I made a rack for commonly used tools about a year and a half ago that can either sit on the bench or be hung on the wall above it. That rack has been a huge help in keeping these tools together and handy.
I also added a few holes with some moveable pegs to hang tools in use, like a brace and bit or coping saw, while positioning material to use them.
Once you get used to using it, I think you'll fiind it VERY helpful.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks. That's what I was hoping would happen. I've spent the last YEAR cleaning, rearranging, sorting and tossing. After 15 years of trying I FINALLY know where ALMOST everything is. The example pic has waaaay too many tools in it. I need to figure out what are my "go-to" small tools.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

i tried organizing, now i can't find anything, i'm still moving stuff from my old shop, finding places to put stuff is the hard part, when i get frustrated i just stash it, and then well, its fun to hunt and find things you forgot you hid from yourself. kiinda like a present. the ugly part is, you go buy something to replace that which you thought you had, then find the one you really had when looking for something else. hmmm, silly i know, but boy seems to be happening much more lately. ugh
rj in az


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Honestly for those of us who dream of the perfect shop organization…It ain't ever going to happen because we always come up with something else to change and make it better. I guess that's half the fun and challenge.


----------



## ToTheSummit (10 mo ago)

My shop is a constant project. I believe anyone that uses their shop regularly would agree that they are constantly upgrading, organizing and rearranging their shop. I enjoy working on my shop as much as I enjoy working on the projects in my shop. I think a new tool storage system is never a bad idea. Worst case scenario you decide it wasn't the right move and make another change. As my life has progressed all my storage and organization have progressed with me. The tool box I earned a living out of 25 years ago is now hardware storage (think nuts and bolts and hardware of all types).

Funny that you mentioned Adam Savage. I've been watching lots of his videos lately and noticed that a many of his videos also revolve around shop and tool upgrades. He is a lot of fun to watch. Love his excitement and enthusiasm for the things he does.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I enjoy working on my shop as much as I enjoy working on the projects in my shop.
> 
> Funny that you mentioned Adam Savage. I've been watching lots of his videos lately and noticed that a many of his videos also revolve around shop and tool upgrades. He is a lot of fun to watch. Love his excitement and enthusiasm for the things he does.
> 
> - ToTheSummit


That pretty much sums it up. Nobody ever really sees the shop stuff but I get the same satisfaction.

There are a number of people I would have loved to have been throughout history but….to be Adam Savage playing in his cave, apparently having a natural blast, in the Mission and earning a darn good living doing it has got to be among the top ten. I especially have a whole new appreciation for what it takes to create, from scratch, the elements of a movie background.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Not to mention how many times Adam got to blow up and rebuild "Buster" the crash dummy…..
Who WOULDN'T want a job like that…... ???


----------



## NohoGerry (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm a proponent of good organization in the shop because it cuts down on the time needed to "get ready to work". You're headed in the right direction with your thought process-i.e. keeping commonly used tools together.

My approach has been to group tools by category, not "commonly used"-examples are a wall hung hand tool cabinet










And a drill bit cabinet-










And under workbench storage for measuring, marking, bench dog storage, etc.










Since I didn't see any pictures of your workshop, I'm not sure if you do strictly hand tool work, or have power tools in the shop. If you do have power tools in your shop like I do in mine, you'll understand why I put tools into cabinets. Nothing drives me nuts more than having dust on my tools-I never build open storage units for stuff in my shop! This holds true whether you have world class dust collection in your shop-or not.

Hope you find these suggestions helpful to your organizing objective.
Gerry


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Gerry,

Great idea. I like the individual racks by type. (drills, hand tools etc.) I keep all of my sanders, grinders, nail guns etc in different drawers. My Shaper Origin and Workstation live in the little cabinet in front and stay fully assembled for easy access.


----------



## ElizabethL (11 mo ago)

> Thanks. That s what I was hoping would happen. I ve spent the last YEAR cleaning, rearranging, sorting and tossing. After 15 years of trying I FINALLY know where ALMOST everything is.
> 
> - Andybb


I can totally relate. I spent months organizing our garage /shop last year. I finally got to the point where I pretty much knew where everything was. But now I've lived with it for a year and I realize all the ways my system doesn't work. So now I'm planning to build a tool cart and rearrange the entire garage AGAIN. Part of my goal for moving tools into a closed cart instead of on shelves as they are now is that (a) my dust collection sucks and (b) since it's also a garage, dust and leaves blow in. I'm hoping with tools in a drawer, they'll stay cleaner.

Good luck! That caddy looks cool, although I agree it's a little big.

I try to think of it as a process of continuous improvement. Good luck!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I just have one question:

What is LGR?

Lazer Guided Rocket
Little Girls Room
Lazy Galoot Reverb
London Greek Radio


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> And please, no, "just keep your shop cleaner" from those who are lucky enough to have no problem with LGR.
> - Andybb


LOL That must be a typo. Funny thing is, I wrote that and last night when re-reading the post realized that I have NO idea what I meant by that. Maybe I fat fingered it and meant to type LGM so, I just changed it to that.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> And please, no, "just keep your shop cleaner" from those who are lucky enough to have no problem with LGR.
> - Andybb
> 
> LOL That must be a typo. Funny thing is, I wrote that and last night when re-reading the post realized that I have NO idea what I meant by that. Maybe I fat fingered it and meant to type LGM so, I just changed it to that.
> ...


Maybe the shop organizational problem isn't due to little green men as you imply…
Maybe it's your Dr. Neat / Mr. Clutter alter ego who comes in at night and messes things up…
And then you can't remember what you did later on…
;-)


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

Several years ago I built a rack for my frequently used small hand tools. It lives on my ROS bench immedaitely behind my workbench. It keeps 80% of the tools I use most often in one place within easy reach of my bench. It's a wonderful convenience and I'm glad I did it. I think you will enjoy yours. It has a more complete selection of tools than mine. Here's mine:


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Some of ya'll have some *impressive* organizational skills. I'm envious sitting over here amongst my piles of stuff. I must have an alter ego that's even more messy than I am. 
Can't blame it on LGM.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Haven't set this up since we moved to the new house just before Thanksgoving. This is my own take on a Bernard Jones design (Book 3) for a bench tool rack.
Mostly threw some random tools in thete that were handy so you can see how it's set up.
Made out of salvaged crate wood from a glass company, and thrown together with butt joints and drywall screws. The brace is hung on altered conduit straps. Broom holder has the hand drill. Tools hung on odd screws that were floating around the shop.
18 1/2 H X 34 1/2 wide by 5 5/8 deep. Had it sitting on the back of the bench in the old house. May try mounting it on the wall this time, but we'll see.
Since I don't like an open tool well in a workbench, this works much better for me. You may not be able to see it, but there are a few 1/4" holes on the front of the top board. I have a couple of pegs to put in them to hang the brace with a bit in it or the coping when they ate in use.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

For some reason this didn't want to attach. There are a six-inch combination square and a compass hanging on the divider next to the hand drill.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Andy, whatever works for you is the correct answer. I read about a lot of guys like me here. Trouble getting the herd home. I love the concept, it's just in trying to implement sometimes it's hard to do.

I am leaning toward what Nathan said about smaller sets of like tools. You are either drilling or not, so for how I work to bring the drill kit makes sense to me for a drilling function, etc.

I think I am still 5 to 10 years from knowing everything I have, tons of treasures, hidden amongst tons of junk. Still sorting.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

I built a French cleat wall in front of my main bench. Then I built separate tool racks to keep like tools together. Made it easy to shift stuff around while I figured out where it made the most sense to arrange them…easily expandable and simple to use.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

Here we are "in situ" on the workbench. As is, it can be slid from one side to other easily, if more room is needed there. Has been living mostly on the left hand side of the bench, as more work is done lengthwise on that end.
Now that we've bought our new home, with no more moves planned until the cemetery, I believe this will get mounted on the wall above the bench to keep the surface clear.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

what I appreciate most about your shop, Andy, is that the dust pan and hand broom have a central easy-access station. Lol. My dust pan likes to take hikes and be re-discovered in obscure places.

Well, that, and that Laguna beast!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> what I appreciate most about your shop, Andy, is that the dust pan and hand broom have a central easy-access station. Lol. My dust pan likes to take hikes and be re-discovered in obscure places.
> 
> Well, that, and that Laguna beast!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Not quite a beast. It's the base model 1412 but I absolutely love it. As I've said many times zero drift out of the box and zero drift 4 years later and it still cuts paper-thin veneers.


----------

